# plastic sacks



## gonners1979

Why on earth would any one use a plastic bag other than the fact that there idiots people need to use a bag with holes so the spores can fall out and help repopulate next years season i have hunted public land for the last 15 years and every year i run into at least 2 or 3 fools with plastic bags umm hello get a clue fuck tards all you do by using plastic bags is mess it up for future generations im going to start bugging my congress officials to get some kind of regulations against the use of plastic bags i just would like my children to be able to show there children how to hunt mushrooms and if all the idiots use plastic bags that wont happen cause eventually they will stop producing in said spots


----------



## mikehoncho

Love your much needed vent. But why a morel hunter contact
There congress person? Wait maybe they make us fuk tards
Have to buy a much holyer bag that cost as much as say 
A hunting license. And maybe it will be mandatory. So blow your
Wad but get the government out, they don't need any reason 
To add fees to our " future generations ". Tymdk™


----------



## gans jager

Anyone caught with morels in a plastic grocery bag should pay a fine. You can't find an onion or potato sack? Please. 

There should indeed be a license AND regulations. Ten bucks ain't gonna hurt anyone and an education will help us all.
They do it for every other natural resource to protect it from fools who do not understand what they are doing. Why not?

Yes, I said fools. Only a fool would believe that removing all of the spores from the woods would not render it shroomless.
Probably the same fools who won't vaccinate their kids and think that Climate Change is a "cruel liberal hoax". Fools...


----------



## Old Elm

Jeez, you people sound angry? Relax, it's morel season, just enjoy the great out doors, cause there's plenty morels for everyone.


----------



## [email protected]_com

I am guilty of using plastic, but only when I dont have my burlap or mesh sacks with me. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. 

I found a haul so big one time I used 5 gallon buckets. 

I agree though, you definitely need to spread the spores. <strong>On the rare occasion I have a plastic bag, I still pop small holes in the bag so I can sprinkle spores around my honey holes. </strong>

Good rant, I honestly think people were unaware it was even an issue. Thanks for educating them.


----------



## jbiff79

@ gonners and drunk crackhead jager . Do you retards think that mushrooms dont drop spores while in the ground ? It has been windy as @&amp;[email protected] this whole week . I use mesh bags only because they do not rip as easy as plastic . I can tell you one thing , i have seen no difference in the quantity of mushrooms since i have been using a mesh bag . Spores are microscopic and blow all over the place with out a mesh bag . These are just crackhead theories that no proof what so ever . I think you crackheads need to go find a whore to take your aggression out on .


----------



## gans jager

Name calling does not make you right.

I have been doing this for over fifty years and I have seen many heavily foraged woodlots go sterile.

Don't let it happen - error on the side of conservation. 
Now, where is this whore?


----------



## cwlake

Just for the sake of discussion, I have also hunted over 50 yrs. and have seen many woods dry up while using mesh bags. I believe if the mycillium is there with the right kind of trees, they will form a marriage and fruit. However, the marriage doesn't last. Just like todays society.


----------



## gonners1979

My thing is this tho if you have even a 1% chance to help repopulate next years season why not try insted of just saying it dont matter and i feel there should only be regulations on state or public ground if its private then if they want to use garbage bags thats on them but public land needs to be regulated


----------



## shroomdawg

Yeah, that's what we need is some morel regulations. Nah I'll tell ya what we need is some of you to stay the hell outta the woods and quit pickin my damn shrooms, specially if yur one of those shroom yuppies I'm startin to see.

When I pull up to my favorite shroom stompin spot and see some Subaru Outback, Kia Soul, or some other car with the Coexist, Peace, Love, Dope bumper sticker crap slapped all over the car I know it's time for the Ol Dawg to find some new ground or put my Squatch suit roll out into the woods and scare the hell outta you.. 

Hell I'm just kidding................or am I? :wink:


----------



## tombombadil

I'm gonna drive from PA to Illinois in my Toyota ecofriendly Camry just to pick all your spots before you can get to them SHROOMDAWG. Lovin you brother!


----------



## oldlords

Your point is mostly pointless about spreading spores as the morel only releases mature spores at the end of it's life cycle. Most hunt and pick morels way before the morel has released its spores. Here you can see a mushroom that releases it's spores in a similar fashion as a morel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxGaHUax-MU

Here's some more info copied and pasted from other morel info sites.

Most people believe they need a mesh bag to spread the spores around the woods as they are hunting. This is true, but only to a point. Mushroom spores are not present throughout the entire life cycle of the mushroom. If you are hunting early in the year and choose to harvest a mushroom before it is mature, then it is very likely that the spores have not yet been generated, and none will be spread as you are walking. Thus, if you are truly interested in spreading spores, the best time to harvest is later in the life-cycle.

The spores of morels tend to be released over a very short amount of time – all at the same time – and once that event occurs, its life cycle is completed. There is only a small amount of time within the mushroom’s life cycle where the spores are fully developed, and have yet to be released. If you are not harvesting during this window, then little is being done to spread the spores around. 

The primary reason to use a mesh bag is to keep your mushrooms fresh.

If you place your mushrooms in a plastic bag, you are cutting off their ability to breathe, to respire. This is necessary for the mushrooms to maintain their original texture and consistency. This is usually as far as I would go in a morel lecture,

Hope you enjoyed some facts fuk tard. Now go cry to your congress officials and get another law passed to make morel hunting harder. Iowa passed a law making it illegal to sell morels without a permit and attending a class. You have to pay for the class and renew the permit every 3 years last time I checked. You know why that happened? HELLO... crying fuk tards like yourself, sticking their nose in other peoples affairs and crying for a law to be passed.


----------



## shroomdawg

This need for laws and regulations for shroom stompin is what happens when too many people have been indoctrinated/processed by the liberal media and educational system.

Their brains, having been turned to mush begin to malfunction if they don't believe the government has enough control of their lives so naturally when a shroom yuppie lib goes shroom huntin and can't find and shrooms they think it's due to plastic bags ROTMF'NFLMAO. 

The reason you can't find shrooms is cuz you aint one with the mycelium and maybe cuz the Ol Dawg has gotten one step ahead of yur shroom yuppie ass and hit payday! :lol: :wink:


----------



## gonners1979

30 years experiance here and i find plenty every year and i do wait tward the end of there life cycle and every year i find more spots along the path i walk that never did before you cant tell it dont help and say it wont is like saying it light when its clearly dark and if you hunt public land you should have to pay a fee of something its there for our use we should help educate and preserve whats there before its gone all together


----------



## goshawk75

Typical liberal BS, more laws and regulations. You can't prove something but still want to run it down people's throats just because YOU believe it.
Gonnorea1979 is the same idiot that was on here last year threatening to punch somebody and take their shrooms if he caught them using a plastic sac. Somebody should take a pllastic sac, put it over your head and tie it off..Fn moron.


----------



## jbiff79

Hahaaaaa @ gonnorhea thats some funny sh1t right there . Go crawl back in your hole.


----------



## oldlords

I meet up with my dad today ,who has been taught since great, great, grandpa on morel hunting. I ran your fee idea across him. He said that's why we pay taxes.


----------



## gans jager

This may come as a shock to some here, but you can disagree with someone without attacking them.
Your angry rants dissolve any shred of credibility your argument might contain. 

Have you never seen a spore print?


----------



## jack

I can't agree more Gans eager. Every year we get a few Trolls, this year 0 tolerance , I know they don't want to see this

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/11193312_10205315903673915_243323554955606462_n_zpsevtsbc1i.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## gonners1979

im no troll i make a valid point and my point is simple let me break it down for ya i have hunted the same public land for at least the last 15 years started i was the only one going now it seems every year i see more and more fools out with plastic sacks destroying what i have worked hard to preserve yes its public land but if it wasnt for me using the mesh bags this whole time i can assure you they wouldnt grow here like they do currently every year i make new spots may only be 1 or 2 in said spot but every year i can see that it dose help and it makes sense for all you na sayers wh say i cant prove it well you beleave in god and you cant prove that now can you just casue someone writes it down dont make it true like i said even if there is a 1% chance of the mesh bags helping to repopulate the area why not do it for future harvest i


----------



## gonners1979

oldlords thats fine if you work and pay taxes but what about the 50% of the population thats on food stamps and public aid that dont pay any taxes


----------



## wizardscycle

get'em jack, this a great site lets keep it that way


----------



## gonners1979

gans jager I never attacked anyone in this post. I just stated I think people are fool's for not being more cautious about preservation. And they should use the proper bags for hunting and if they don't they are idiots simply put. Everyone should want to keep what resource's we have around for a long time to come. But no you get sport hunters who are in it for the money in selling them and they don't give 2 thoughts to what they may be doing. I have never sold any I have given plenty away but never sold any. If anything i am the one being attacked here because you don't see things my way. Well I have really tried to see things from you're all's point of view and I'm sorry i really am but I just cant seem to get my head that far up my ass


----------



## goshawk75

Don't be sorry, you seem to have it up there far enough.


----------



## jbiff79

Gonnerea79 your false theory is moot. Morels release spores all the time . Have you ever taken a spore print of any kind of mushroom? Im tired of reading your stuttering , repetitive, Tourettes Syndrome, bible beater, broken record, no friend having spook nonsense. I use mesh bags all the time and i have had many spots quit producing all together. You are not a mycologist and you probably are a damn high school drop out for that matter. Please explain why my spots sometimes dont produce and i use mesh bags every time? They need the right temp, moisture, and nutrients to grow . You need to go find mushrooms and worry about your own mental health i am truly worried about your well being . Retarded fuckin kook.


----------



## gonners1979

my points are not moot my points are very clear you just got your head to far up your ass


----------



## gonners1979

see there you guys go attacking me again cause you dont agree with me come now get your heads up there a bit further


----------



## gonners1979

or maybe cause im right and you cant stand to be wrong


----------



## gonners1979

dont matter cause the season is about over here any way these hot temps this week with very dry soil game over


----------



## gans jager

Gonners 79 - Don't sweat it. What you are saying is correct,

The Spore Loss Deniers are simply attacking the messenger,

That is what they do when there is no persuasive argument for their view. Let them them bray. Their ignorance is on display for all here to see and it demonstrates their lack of credibility.


----------



## oldlords

@gans jager I have to laugh at your posts ..did you miss the first comment? Here's you..."Your angry rants dissolve any shred of credibility your argument might contain". " you can disagree with someone without attacking them"

First post from gonners1979

umm hello get a clue fuck tards

idiots use plastic bags

every year i run into at least 2 or 3 fools with plastic bags


----------



## oldlords

Disagreements are disagreements . You argue a point, and it always gets nasty, That's life, and the "real world" 
How many times have you argued a point with candy? Your to good for us. Bless you.


----------



## oldlords

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoXLKgX0MgU


----------



## gans jager

...and the irony drips.

Hell, I called bag-draggers fools myself.

These places ain't much fun without a bit of chingasos.


----------



## catfish12

if using sack with holes in it spreads the spores and promotes mushroom grown in years to come, then if i bring some shrooms home and sprinkle them about my yard, will the shrooms grow in my yard?


----------



## leit420

yeah nor do spores drop. one would be releasing them into the air. I've seen just as many Morels dries up in the woods as I've found good. this year it was cool and we didn't get enough rain. It's gotta be just right for them to pop.


----------



## leit420

The hills around here were dry this year. Got one day by the river and found 3 pounds in one area warm by the rocks and wet. They seemed to be coming out of all fallen bark for a while


----------

